# Mixed gravel/fluorite?



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you ever get something home and wonder why? In swapping and trading, I came into a large quantity of used Fluorite that is mixed with the small natural colored gravel. I know very little about Fluorite and it's uses so the big question is why do I have it and is it of any use to somebody? I hate to try to sell it if it is trash but I hate to throw it out if it is good to somebody. Any thoughts on whether it is worth keeping. I have more new in the bag than I will ever figure out a use. Not looking for a dollar value, just an opinion of it as good or junk.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

This is a common planted tank substrate for root feeders like vas and swords. At a minimum, offer it in the trading post for trade for something useful to you like a heater or something... Us junk hunters usually have tons worth trading!


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Something similar happened to me. I decided I wanted to put some plants in my 40 gal. Tanganyikan. I bought a mess of plants, and a big bag of flourite because, "...hmm I think I'll get rid of the aragonite and put this in." Then I got the stuff home and wondered what the heck I was thinking! Ok... I have an empty 10. I'll put the flourite in there with all of the plants and be done with it. I rinsed and rinsed the flourite. Finally put it in the 10 gal., filled the tank, and after a week, it was still not settled. I finally planted the plants in the sand in my Tanganyikan tank, emptied the 10 of water and stored it. Last week I picked up a 2 1/2 gal. on sale for 8 bucks with the lid, and I put in some of the flourite, a betta, and a lot of small plants. This tank is on my desk and it looks great. Now that the weather is warmer, I'm going to get that flourite outside and rinse the living daylights out of it with the garden hose. Then, I'm going to use the 10 as a planted tank, with the flourite, to raise shrimp as treats for my other fish.

Small tanks and sponge filters are cheap, so you might want to think about doing something similar to what I did. If you buy flourite new, its rather expensive and a real son of a gun to get rinsed, so you are already two steps ahead of the game.

Steve


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I acquired a couple damaged bags at the same time and that will be more than I will ever use so the question is what to do with the mixed gravel/flourite. It got mixed when the former owner cleaned it out of his tank. Now as a mix is it still useable or not worth keeping? I'm familiar with using Flourite as a layer covered by gravel but using the mix is a question to me. Any more thoughts out there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Very possible to use flourite mixed with something else...people recommend it to save $$ on the high cost of flourite.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

you can't rinse fluorite "clean"... I think you'd be rinsing forever! :lol: 
It breaks apart when you blast it with water tiny bit by tiny bit. The trick is to add it without stirring it up! I usually put it in first, put a dinner plate on top and then pour water onto dinner plate.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Since it is baked clay, rinsing would seem to be a problem. For the limited amount I have used, I spread a layer and then covered it with small gravel to hold it in place and cut the amount in the water column. I quess I will continue to hold on to what I have and maybe offer it up at the next local auction. That was part of my original plan but that plan went astray. I quess a few more months setting in the garage is worthwhile. I think it was enough to do a 240 gallon so I'm sure it's more than I need. Good to hear it is sometimes used as a mix. Thanks guys.


----------

